# Please Introduce Your Dog.



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sable will be 2 years old on Christmas day.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Meet Rosie, she is now 12 1/2 and a retired house queen but could really find birds in her day










Here is Rosies replacement, Rudi..


----------



## mold_mker (Jan 19, 2003)

This is Pine Ridges Yogi ( Gunner). He is a 2 year old male Pudelpointer.









[/IMG]







[/url]


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

"Bacchus" & "Rubis" Wirehaired Pointing Griffons - Rubis is expected to whelp December, 20th, 2009. I'm 4th in line for a male.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a few older ones of my pup "Chloe"....don't have any recent ones in my photobucket.


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

Molly - 6yr old Weim









Misty - 1.5yr old GSP


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Wicked good pics!!!!!!!!!!

They all look great.


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

Duffy is a 14 month old English Setter.


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

A fantastic ruffed grouse dog at 4.5 years.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> Right to Left...
> 
> Yogi, Gwen, Emma and Nash.
> 
> ...


Ya got the Deputy correct anyways. 
*Left to right....*
Yogi, Gwen, Emma and Nash.


----------



## Birddog77 (Nov 18, 2008)

WINCHESTER


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice photos of a bunch of good lookin' dogs.

Wormdunker - great pic !

Birddog12 - Nice,Where are you at? Sable?

Troutchops - Avatar,What breed? B.A.D?

I'm lame on the pic thing,and only have black labs.I think they look good,but hard to get good photos.................
Names are Rondo,Gator and Smokey,all fun,all loved, all hunt pretty good.


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Ya got the Deputy correct anyways.
> *Left to right....*
> Yogi, Gwen, Emma and Nash.


:lol: Somebodies gotta look after unregistered4! 

Where's the pic of your two bird finders?


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

this is Chip 4.5 yrs old








and here is Jack my 1.5 old I got last Feb.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Mocha (Mocha T. Brewmeister) 10.5 year old GSP, here at about 5:










Major (Major Pistol) 6 year old (dock-tailed) pointer.









Rocky (HiFive's Rock Solid) 19 month old pointer, here at 15 months.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

This is Portabella, AKA Bella. Don't know who that worn out person is with her, but he must have been trying to keep up with her in the field that day.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Left to right - Cypress and Slim 










Cypress - 2 yr old Pointer










Slim - 1 yr old Pointer










and here's an awe picture...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Why due pointers always look older than they are? Mike Rocky even looks like he's getting white around his muzzle like my Jake and he's eight.

Thanks guys about Hunters picture, he is one intense dog. This picture was taken training on roller pigeons you should see him on grouse. It takes my breath away.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Why due pointers always look older than they are? Mike Rocky even looks like he's getting white around his muzzle like my Jake and he's eight.
> 
> Thanks guys about Hunters picture, he is one intense dog. This picture was taken training on roller pigeons you should see him on grouse. It takes my breath away.


Terry,
It's because they are so smart they just look older because they mature so quickly. LOL

What is Hunters schedule looking like for the rest of they year? Are you sending him off for the winter?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Magnum​


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Why due pointers always look older than they are? Mike Rocky even looks like he's getting white around his muzzle like my Jake and he's eight.
> 
> Thanks guys about Hunters picture, he is one intense dog. This picture was taken training on roller pigeons you should see him on grouse. It takes my breath away.


I hope that doesn't mean he only has a couple years to live!:lol:
Actually, when Rock was running pupping stakes at less than a year, people said he looked physically like a shooting dog.
Should be a very good year for Hunter, looking forward to seeing him in the woods this Spring.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

It is amazing how little I seem to take decent pictures anymore...









*Myself and Kayla (V)... this photo was taken this year and was probably her worst performance in a couple years... what a great photo to have of that memory...*









*Doc - This was his 4th season... and is turning into one heck of a dog*









*I guess I don't have many photos of the setter uploaded to the net*


----------



## cabinman (Jul 3, 2008)

This is Izzy with her first birds shot over her. She was 11 months old in this picture.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Ya got the Deputy correct anyways.
> *Left to right....*
> Yogi, Gwen, Emma and Nash.


No wonder they never respond to their names...I was starting to take it personal...lol


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Here is my hunting buddy Pike Creek Casey's Back in Black


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Unregistered4 said:


> No wonder they never respond to their names...I was starting to take it personal...lol


Too funny.:lol:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Hunters is done trialing till spring. Matter of fact I'm taking Hunter and Jake north this weekend. A friend call said he seen 24 grouse with in a mile on a old logging road. Hopefully I'll have some new pictures, some with feathers!


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Meet Johnny Ringo, 2.5 years in November. 

From October - Waiting to run in some nice WPA in South Dakota.










Returning from a loooong retrievewith an unhappy rooster.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Windy Ridge Kaden Hans (Hans) 4 years old-shared custody with my father....









Crosswind Schatzie a.k.a. "Schatzinator" "diva" "princess" "bitch" 3 years old









Windy Ridge Ace of Spades - 18 months









Bowser, Dobador Retriever, flusher having a identity crisis among the pointers.....


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Brandywine Sue


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

Worm Dunker said:


> Hunters is done trialing till spring. Matter of fact I'm taking Hunter and Jake north this weekend. A friend call said he seen 24 grouse with in a mile on a old logging road. Hopefully I'll have some new pictures, some with feathers!


24 grouse, huh? Sounds like too many for one hunter and two dogs. You need another hunter to help you. I volunteer. Please send GPS coordinates.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Hank with his ribbons.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is Ricky, he is terrified of the camera so my girlfriend took this through the rearview mirror this summer.


----------



## JohnS (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Reminds me how much I miss birdhunting over good dogs. I'll post some pics of my long gone enlish setter Rufus and my late golden retriever Boomer when I figure out how to use this darn scanner.
I used to hunt qual and grouse with them in Georgia.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

This is Benelli AKA ''BEN''

He is in his first season as a waterfowl Dog... And is doing a great Job for the crappy duck season we have had!!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Greta is my 2 year old GWP. She is turing into quite a good dog. 



This was a Michigan bird from last year when she was only 14 months old.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

Yaena and Shine


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. Jake







[/IMG]


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

you have a great dogs, i hope i can have one too.
and go to hunting with my dog.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Merlin - 4.5 yr old English Setter



























Arwen - 3.5 yr old English Setter


















Duncan - 2.5 yr old Gordon Setter


















Then there's Brenna - 9 month old English Setter. No pictures of her on this computer.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

My little black energy pack Tess. She's in her 2nd year and just starting
to have pretty good blind manners, a work in progress.....lol


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin (May 31, 2009)

This would be my partner Hunter!!!









got him as a pup from puddleducks labs in Troy Alabama.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

In the holiday spirit this is Jackson 10year old G.W.P.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's a picture of Sky and Logun. . .one of the last hunting pics I took of Sky as it turns out. . .but a great memory to have. 

I think Logun is going to be a good one. . he was 4 months in this pic. . .I need to start taking more photos as well.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's my almost 4 yo Pudelpointer Sage she's a better hunter then I'm at shooting


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

Gamble's Bluegrass Baron - "Baron" and I from this year...he will be 12 next month:










Lakeside Gunner - "Gunner" 8 years old in February, a son of Baron, and the best grouse dog I will ever own:










In fact, he gets two pictures:










Gretchen in da Moonlight - "Gretchen" 5 years old in February, a wonderful, yet possessive momma:










Aspen Thicket's Tank Commander - "Panzer" my second son from Baron and from Gretchen's first litter, now 8 months old and 60 pounds...gonna be a big one:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

You should do a photo for every collar


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Merlin - 4.5 yr old English Setter


Jim...is that a grouse laying on that vest?

That Merlin is sure a nice dog though...when I watched him run up there at Gladwin a couple years ago...I thought he was the nicest dog I watched run all day...I don't know what those darn judges were looking at...lol

Congrats, on the bird.

Brian.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Ol Milhouse on the left and upstart Duff on the right.









A thank you from the old man, Milhouse, this past season at 10.5 yrs old.








Duff this past fall at 1.5 yrs old with 16 year old S.I.L.











Gizmo the papillion and bird dog wannabe. :lol:


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

Keenlabs Sunny Solace - "Sage" (5yrs):


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Unregistered4 said:


> Jim...is that a grouse laying on that vest?
> 
> That Merlin is sure a nice dog though...when I watched him run up there at Gladwin a couple years ago...I thought he was the nicest dog I watched run all day...I don't know what those darn judges were looking at...lol
> 
> ...


Yep that be a grouse. Thanks for your kind words. Jim


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

milmo1 said:


> Ol Milhouse on the left and upstart Duff on the right.


Nice looking brace of setters there!


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Here are, Hailey's Sir Winston (orange and white male) and Annie (liver and white female. These Brittanys are the sire and dame of Benelli's - Johnny Ringo, pictured earlier. The photo of Winston on point was when he was at 7 months old, the wet Winston photo at 1 year, the Winston , Annie and litter (Johnny Ringo's puppy photo too) and Winston, Annie, Winston's sire, dame and siblings' hunt at 2 years old.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> Nice looking brace of setters there!


 
Thanks, Jim. Duff is a work in progress. You may remember you and Brad saw him at Charlie Cz's place the week before I bought him.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't have any pic's at work, but that is him in my Avatar. That pic was taken at Bear Creek several years ago on an MS hunt. He is sniffing around for more pheasants in the back of the ATV.

He will be 12 in February and is slowing down quite abit. Going up to west branch this weekend and gonna try our luck on some Grouse on my buddy's 10 acres.


----------



## Milo (Aug 19, 2009)

Doc will be three in March


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

I really enjoy the development process. These are our top prospects:

Berg Brothers High Roller Pete CH Berg Brothers Jack X Berg Brothers Hyklass
Whelped Jan 08  Video was taken a few weeks ago. 














Berg Brothers High Calypso Freckles First Rates Outback X Bills Thunderstorm
Whelped March of 08. 










Berg Brothers Duramax Max CH Berg Brothers Jack X Waymakers Amazing Grace
Photo taken at 5 months. Max was whelped in early May.










Berg Brothers Patriot  Hope CH Tekoa Mountain Patriot X CH Bergs Head Turner
Hope flushed the first two grouse she encountered and ever since has handled what would be an exceptionally high percentage for an adult. 
She will be a year old on Jan 14th. I have very high hopes for Hope.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

This is - Jumpshootin' Big Barn Dog - AKA "Barney", my 2.5 year old field bred Basset Hound.






















.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Jumpshootin' said:


>


WOW...that's one clean pick-up bed...and everything else. Those Basset Hounds must be a lot cleaner than setters...and their owners.

This is my pick-up the day after I bought it.










Heck, I don't believe mine was that clean the day I picked it up.

Brian.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you Mike. Hank is a great dog.

Regards
Jeff
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I'll ask the question that someone else out there has to have, why make setters more like Pointers? To me it's as odd as how some want to make GSP's hard runnimg, wide ranging, bird only finding dogs instead of what they were originally bred to do. Don't we have different breeds for a reason? Why reinvent the wheel?
> 
> You all may now throw stuff at me.


West Coast Hunter,

No need for throwing stuff. I actually agree with you that some breeds have been changed very substantially from their intended application. Had I suggested we change the basic attributes that keeps us in Setters instead of Pointers I would agree. However, breeding for atleticism, stamina, heat tolerance, and running style are definitely not reinventing the wheel. They are core traits essential to any serious bird dog. Even for those who don't care about running style, proper physical conformation and gait promote stamina and heat tolerance. I also really appreciate the aesthetic aspect of a great canine athlete. There are always running backs that can smashing forward effectively but for me watching someone like Walter Payton or Barry Sanders is really special.

SRB


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Here is my 3 year old ESS Pullo.





































Time for some new pics me thinks.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is Chloe 1.5 years the first pic Opening day 2009 Second 2 pictures are woodcock points.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

HTM SETTERS said:


> This is my 2009 String of setters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you have enough. Shouldn't you get a few more just incase one gets hurt? LOL 

Nice string of dogs. I can't wait have that many some day.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Meet the dog with at least dozen names!! Java aka Princess, Babygirl, Xena, Dookie, Dukemeister, Dorko, and a few others I just can't recall at the moment. She recently put together a portfolio to further her acting career.

Here's her serious look









And now her content look:


----------

